# Moving from Linux to FreeBSD



## towelfox (Jan 30, 2010)

I've been experimenting with FreeBSD on and off for several years but I've always found my way back to Linux because something didn't work for me - Usually Flash or my wireless card (wpi) - Quite possibly because I didn't read the manual properly, but it was a hassle.

This week I have been trying again with 8-Stable, and everything I have wanted to do has worked well. I am particularly impressed with Linux compatibility. Flash in native Firefox works well but it has been flawless when using linux-firefox.

Overall, I'd say my laptop feels more responsive using FreeBSD than it did under Arch Linux with a similar configuration (KDE4 + desktop effects + more browser windows than I really need).

Thank you to everyone who has made this possible.  I will look for some way to contribute in the future.


----------



## klanger (Jan 30, 2010)

> Overall, I'd say my laptop feels more responsive using FreeBSD than it did under Arch Linux with a similar configuration (KDE4 + desktop effects + more browser windows than I really need).



yeah, I've felt the same thing - but with gnome 



> Thank you to everyone who has made this possible. I will look for some way to contribute in the future.



+1


----------



## dennylin93 (Jan 30, 2010)

My computer used to freeze or lag a bit as well when I used Windows. Now it rarely happens.


----------



## caesius (Jan 30, 2010)

towelfox said:
			
		

> I've been experimenting with FreeBSD on and off for several years but I've always found my way back to Linux because something didn't work for me - Usually Flash or my wireless card (wpi) - Quite possibly because I didn't read the manual properly, but it was a hassle.
> 
> This week I have been trying again with 8-Stable, and everything I have wanted to do has worked well. I am particularly impressed with Linux compatibility. Flash in native Firefox works well but it has been flawless when using linux-firefox.
> 
> ...



In my experience, a lot of the time a *problem* I was having under FreeBSD turned out to be something very simple. Some problems have frustrated the hell out of my but eventually it gets solved and at the end of it you're glad to be still running such a brilliant OS.

Best of luck and I hope you decide to stick with FreeBSD.


----------



## vermaden (Jan 30, 2010)

towelfox said:
			
		

> I've been experimenting with FreeBSD on and off for several years but I've always found my way back to Linux because something didn't work for me - Usually Flash or my wireless card (wpi) - Quite possibly because I didn't read the manual properly, but it was a hassle.



Check this for wireless with *wpi*:
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=6443


----------

